# Attention Jacksonville, FL Stick Burners!



## callahan4life (Feb 15, 2011)

I need to find a supplier  . Where do you get your wood from? What is the current price?


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 15, 2011)

I am not sure about FL.. But here in NY i am getting 2 year seasoned hickory for 40 bucks a cord.(delivered)


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 18, 2011)

Must not be anyone in Jacksonville that wants to share


----------



## theoldman (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm in Pomona Park, about 70 miles south of Jax.  Lots of oak around, but pretty pricy until after fireplace season is over. Best oak is blackjack.  Quite a bit of it around Interlachen and Melrose.  I paid $75 for a pu

load split and loaded.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 18, 2011)

I put firewood in the Jacksonville craigslist..

Seems like there is plenty..

Here...look!!

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=80&subAreaID=&query=firewood&catAbb=sss  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 18, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> I put firewood in the Jacksonville craigslist..
> 
> Seems like there is plenty..
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found the same list. I'm just curious which "vender" other locals are using.


----------



## davef63 (Mar 20, 2011)

hey tyotrain, do you have a contact number for the hickory @40 bucks a chord? thanks,

dave


----------

